# next week looks great.



## reinstone (Apr 18, 2013)

Starting friday april 26 the weather looks very promising. I think yellows are going to be in full swjng by tuesday. The 30th. I am ready.


----------



## hudson27 (Apr 5, 2013)

I agree! I think its gonna be prime time. I get to hunt on private land sundayand im really hoping to be having a nice snack afterwards!!!
good luck everyone!


----------



## reinstone (Apr 18, 2013)

Virgin ground......lucky you hudson


----------

